# Arc Audio XDI v2 1200.6 and 1100.1



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I am in the process of installing an Arc Audio XDI v2 1200.6 and 1100.1 in my car. Thought I would open them up and snap a few pics to see what's going on inside.

Enjoy!

Here is the Arc 1200.6.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sT5N3S]Arc Audio XDI by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/URL]


Here is the Arc 1100.1

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sAHVhh]Arc Audio XDI by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Go2Sleep (Apr 30, 2014)

i've been running the 1200.6 for quite some time and picked up a 1100.1 yesterday! in search of another one... do you know if these are strappable at 1ohm


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

It rates to do 1100 watts at 1 ohm mono.

Here is the link to their manual.

http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/1735/spec_file/224489751.pdf


----------

